# Free 1yr NRA membership--no purchase necessary



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Just a heads up. The NRA has launched a limited time crazy deal to strengthen its membership by offering a free one year membership. No purchase or donation is required, nor do you have to commit to future years. Just enter your info, pick your magazine, and VOILA!

http://www.nrahq.org/nrabonus/

Enjoy!
Jeff


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Jeff

I just tried the link, and it didn't process my request, and threw an error. We'll try again in a bit.

:thumb:


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Right now, your active membership support of the NRA has never been more important to the future of our right to keep and bear arms. Join the fight today!

Special Benefits!	
Act now and get:	
24/7 Defense of your Firearm Freedoms. 
Your choice of NRA Magazines. 
$1,000 in Insurance for Your Guns. 
$5,000 in Accident Insurance for You.
Your NRA Membership Card and Decal.	Up to 60% off on Starkey® Hearing Products.
Savings on Hotels, Rental Cars and More. 
Invitations to "Friends of NRA" Dinners and Celebration of American Values Special Events.
FREE Admission to NRA's National Firearms Museum.
Plus...

FREE Admission to NRA's Guns, Gear and Outfitter Show.	FREE Admission to NRA's Celebration of American Values Leadership Forum on May 15-17, 2009 in Phoenix, Arizona.

Make your selection below: 
I want to accept the offer of a one-year NRA membership.

I want to do even more to help defend our firearm freedoms, by joining for two, three or five years, -or- by making the ultimate commitment with a Life Membership (all at special low rates) and receive the Charlton Heston Commemorative Knife!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Still getting an error when trying to submit my info..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Now the page shows it is completely unavailable


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Strange, I just signed up my son, too, and it worked flawlessly. Im sure that server's seeing some huge loads, though.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

AHA, I think I know what might be causing it. Make sure all of the boxes are filled in. Just went to sign up my brother, and he uses initials for a first name and no middle name/initial. I got the same error message you did. I then spelled out his given name (first name and middle initial) and then it went through.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Now it just worked for me! Thanks again!

Looks like it didn't like me using any characters like dashes for the phone number box. Putting in only numbers did the trick, but that is very odd a form doesn't accept those characters.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

No problem. For anyone interested in getting the free Heston Collectors Knife and a two year membership for $25, click on the multiple year button at the bottom versus the free membership button.

Every single member of this forum should join. Obviously the NRA is trying to bump their numbers to become more of an impressive opposition to any legislator who would stand in the way of the second ammendment. You'll get a year's free magazine. No excuses. Click the link, and send it to every man woman and child you know. If you don't plan to read any of the three magazines, you can opt out to save the NRA money.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

JeffinPA said:


> Every single member of this forum should join.
> 
> Obviously the NRA is trying to bump their numbers to become more of an impressive opposition to any legislator who would stand in the way of the second ammendment. You'll get a year's free magazine. No excuses. Click the link, and send it to every man woman and child you know. If you don't plan to read any of the three magazines, you can opt out to save the NRA money.


Agreed!

Everyone should go sign up their parents, dentist's office, kids, eye doctors office, local gym, etc! If everyone signs up 3 extra people, and you can pyramid scheme this signup to more than double their membership, it will definitely send a signal to Congress that membership ranks are growing! Plus the extra visibility at dentist's offices, gyms, etc will get the message out to other folks!

:thumb:


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Cool.....Thanks.....and Signed up.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i joined like a week ago but i have no problem paying to join the nra.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought I got an OK deal last week for $25.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I got a 5yr for $100 a month or so ago, I think they are still running that deal.

I know I spend more than $100 over 5yrs on more frivolous things.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Done.....Thanks to the starter of this thread!


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Done


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the site, worked fine. Signed up wife, mom, and self


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I think they are trying to beef up their membership numbers in response to the new administration, with the goal of becoming even more formidably sized and hoping that some if not all will renew.

I had discontinued my own membership some time ago, after the harrassing phone calls and snail mails indicating that my membership was about to expire (when it still had plenty left) and the screaming, get up call in now, your guns will be taken away if you don't donate now pleas. I'm sure I'm not the only one who tired of this.

Ironicly, I signed up with a paid membership at the Harrisburg, PA gun show last weekend, just days before I found and posted this. Its no hoax.

I think its time to give them another try, and I think that anyone on the fence like I was has a golden opportunity to do so now, for free.

The membership of this forum generally have one thing in common. We'd have no reason to come here if guns were outlawed (unless to read about how it was in the 'good ole days'). Im shocked this hasn't been stickied.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

im all signed up, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I told myself that I wouldn't re-join the NRA. They call me every night, send me emails, send me regular mail, and are pains in the royal A$$. They spend more money trying to get money from me then I've ever given them.

But with all the anti-gun stuff going on they do need our support...so I signed up. We need to get as many people on board as possible...so I'm emailing everyone I know.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

JeffinPA said:


> The membership of this forum generally have one thing in common. We'd have no reason to come here if guns were outlawed (unless to read about how it was in the 'good ole days'). Im shocked this hasn't been stickied.


I'll sticky this thread Jeff.

Let's see if we can get another 50 guys to sign up (if they aren't already)

Ryan


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you may be sorry :******: e-mails-phone calls-letters asking 4 $$$. to bad they won't listen :eyeroll:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Just signed up for a year trial. We need everyone we can fighting for our rights in Washington. :sniper:


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Wurgs.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

signed up


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Kudos MMartin!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Signed up


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That is a list I do not want my name on now more than ever before. I do not believe in lobbyists, sure that is how governing is ever increasingly done but that does not make it right. Lobbyist's only represent sectors and of course that is why we have sector against sector.. you get the drift. It's like a game or sport to them. I take it quite a bit more serious than that!!

It's like handing your rights and vote to a stranger and hoping they do good for you. Oh that describes just another politician!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> That is a list I do not want my name on now more than ever before. I do not believe in lobbyists, sure that is how governing is ever increasingly done but that does not make it right. Lobbyist's only represent sectors and of course that is why we have sector against sector.. you get the drift. It's like a game or sport to them. I take it quite a bit more serious than that!!
> 
> It's like handing your rights and vote to a stranger and hoping they do good for you. Oh that describes just another politician!!


Not being a 'Conspiracy Theorist' or anything...not much anyways, this is en-part to why I do NOT belong to the NRA or any other 'Sportsman's' groups....my name is not on any list.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

If you can get a "free" membership, simply sign up your dog.

When/If they phone calls start coming in (if you actually provided your real number), then tell them your dog is out back trying to water a tree and will be right in to speak with them. :lol:

As long as the magazine gets to your house right?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i signed up my mom and dad now


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

There is no doubt, the NRA (at least under the principles under which it was operating the last time I was a member) is flawed, but who else can you turn to? They have size and numbers, and when in your lifetime were you gun rights more at risk. I'm ok with hearing anyone say they don't join the NRA because they do "X" to protect our second ammendment rights, (where "X" equals some money or effort to ensure our sporting rights continue), but other than hearing a few people ***** about the NRA's [as far as I know] old policies of spam and money wrangling, I haven't heard one good alternative.

Thanks to all that signed up.

Boo-hiss to all who didn't do something to protect our second ammendment freedoms, even if it was something other than signing up for free with a free magazine.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> (where "X" equals some money or effort to ensure our sporting rights continue),


Does the money we spend on guns, ammunition, hunting licenses, gas, rooms, food and sometimes outfitters equal "X"? :beer:


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

In our eyes, of course it does. But from our current legal system's point of view? You tell me?

:beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Done Deal!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

thank you to everyone who has joined. i have been a member for almost 32 years. thanks again for being a part of the voice.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

buckseye said:


> That is a list I do not want my name on now more than ever before. I do not believe in lobbyists, sure that is how governing is ever increasingly done but that does not make it right. Lobbyist's only represent sectors and of course that is why we have sector against sector.. you get the drift. It's like a game or sport to them. I take it quite a bit more serious than that!!
> 
> It's like handing your rights and vote to a stranger and hoping they do good for you. Oh that describes just another politician!!


Unfortunately the anti-gun groups are banking on that for success. The anti-gun corporations, celebrities, healthcare groups, and innercity groups are all spending money to try to restrict our rights. If they ever get any momentum money will be no object.

Most of them realize they will never get a full ban on guns, just like hunting, but if they can limit it to the elite then they will have won. Case in point: Rosie O'Donnel and Sen Dianne Feinnstein.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I signed up, but would rather have gone with a life membership. I guess they were too busy to answer my e-mail about signing up for one.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Unfortunately the anti-gun groups are banking on that for success.


Your guess is as good as mine.

Actually I think they are banking on the flock to follow the lead sheep.

South Park's homeless episode comes to mind... change... can you spare some change?? :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

JeffinPA said:


> Boo-hiss to all who didn't do something to protect our second ammendment freedoms, even if it was something other than signing up for free with a free magazine.


You can kiss my limey white-parts. "....didn't do something to protect our second amendment freedoms....."

You have no idea what I have done 'for our rights'. I have done a heck of a lot more then sign up for a freaking magazine you thick-skulled insulting vermin.

Really. That statement right there reeks of NRA propaganda.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

With ya all the way Rude!! Thanks for your service! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> With ya all the way Rude!! Thanks for your service! :beer:


You know me...I am not looking for accolades for my service. That comment Jeff made just smelled like Heston propaganda and muffed-me-off.

To all, just because I didn't sign-up doesn't mean that I do not support OUR rights.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> this is en-part to why I do NOT belong to the NRA or any other 'Sportsman's' groups....my name is not on any list.


Out of curiousity: you are a military man, have recently purchased a hunting license, and maybe have bought a gun in the last decade.......don't you think you are already on said "list" :huh:



> Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> Actually I think they are banking on the flock to follow the lead sheep.
> 
> South Park's homeless episode comes to mind... change... can you spare some change??


The question here is who is the lead sheep? Is it Ted Kennedy? The reason why I re-joined after I swore I never would is because the media rips guns more than ever, there is a big lib movement, and there are fence riding democrats who presumably would like to keep their cushy jobs in DC. It goes back to my earlier statement of strength in numbers.


----------

